# Vostok "radio Operator" Amphibians On Ebay



## obsidian

For anyone looking for the rare "Radio Operator" dial, someone dumped a boatload of them on eBay yesterday-- people on the WUS russian forum were buying them in multiples. There are still a few left. Item # is: 5053140529


----------



## Bareges

Quite a lot of discussion re that on WatchUseek.............apparently about 20 to start with at prices from $21.00 to $44.00.

There's an Americam offering 6 or so at the moment - if you read his blurb he apparently has access to several thousand NOS 1970s/80s of them all orignal boxed and untouched!!

That was at least the gist of what I picked up..............I have been in touch and it is approx $20 p&p

Hope this info doesn't breach any protocols for Roy's forum - certainly not the intention just exchange of information


----------



## Bareges

The **y have just pulled the listing for violationof their rules all transactions in process are null and void!!


----------



## Xantiagib

what was the violation ?

Look legit to me...


----------



## Xantiagib

Just found out he's back again..... if you remember the sellers name then you can find them again for sale

apparently as he mentioned he "had 1000s and to contact him for bulk orders" this was implying a separate to ebay deal which ebay did not approve of and pulled his listing - he's just changed the wording and it back up.

So now the rare radio operators model is not so rare anymore... kind of loses its appeal now to me


----------



## Bareges

Morning Xantia,

*Spot on*, had a note from him (Rob) explaining exactly what you have said and saying that the listing was back up without the offending statement/wording.

He seemed at pains to emphasise that all committments would be met and was slightly upset with e*** for not advising/highlighting that those sort of statements were unacceptable.

Such is life...................


----------



## rhaythorne

Bugger, I paid lots for mine and now there're loads of them. I should have waited.









Oh well, hindsight is always 20:20


----------



## Xantiagib

It is unfortunate to those who got one cheap and were hoping for an investment or to those who paid sky high for them thinking they were rare.... now the market will be flooded with them as this guy seems to have shed loads (no wonder they were rare they were all cooped up somewhere)


----------



## Polo_Step

Well, assuming these aren't petrified stock (that "new" one looks pretty grotty, with verdigris in all sorts of interesting places), I may wind up with one after all. One can only wonder about the lubricants, though.

I see two sellers, and I'm not sure which one has "shed loads" (that's pronounced a bit differently in the States, BTW!).


----------



## dtoddmiller

Polo_Step said:


> Well, assuming these aren't petrified stock (that "new" one looks pretty grotty, with verdigris in all sorts of interesting places), I may wind up with one after all. One can only wonder about the lubricants, though.
> 
> I see two sellers, and I'm not sure which one has "shed loads" (that's pronounced a bit differently in the States, BTW!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


I received one of these yesterday, and I'm happy with it. The seller had it nicely cleaned and packaged.


----------



## Bareges

The seller who was temporarily de-listed for advertising that he had "access to thousands" is called Robert Uhrie - if that's any help to anyone...............that's is not his alias for the bay................it is something like minwing1.

Don't know if that helps or not.

The commnets "in anothe place" as they say is all good about the speed of despatch and the quality of the product.

Apparently mine is due for despatch tomorrow - he has by the way sold 300 in the last 2 weeks (his figures not mine!)

Don't know if this is inofmration of any use to any of you but there it is anyway.


----------



## obsidian

Just received mine yesterday. Ordered it early Friday morning, so pretty fast processing and delivery-- especially considering the confusion caused by eBay!

The watch is NOS and a beauty! Nice strap too, that is way too long! Obviously not the original, because Russian straps are usually crap.

Crown turns and winds very smoothly, and it's running fine.

The lume on the hands and dial is a nice yellow brown and completely dead, but the dot on the bezel glows pretty well. The bezel's pretty stiff and hard to turn (not necessarily a bad thing considering how loose Amphibian bezels can be)-- but what do you expect?-- the watch has been in storage since, I believe, 1989.

The octogonal case has a very solid feel, though rather crudely finished (again, what do you expect?).

The dial is perfect. The acrylic crystal has some tiny minor scuff marks-- the type you can expect from storage. Actually, of the 5 Russian watches with acrylic crystals I now have, this one came in the best condition.


----------



## rhaythorne

Are these recently discovered NOS watches all "Albatross" types rather than the "Generalskie" version?


----------



## raketakat

rhaythorne said:


> Are these recently discovered NOS watches all "Albatross" types rather than the "Generalskie" version?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Long cased Amphibias with 17 jewel manual movements Rich. There's even Alby's older brother







.


----------



## dtoddmiller

raketakat said:


> rhaythorne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are these recently discovered NOS watches all "Albatross" types rather than the "Generalskie" version?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Long cased Amphibias with 17 jewel manual movements Rich. There's even Alby's older brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with "Albatross" or "Generalskie." When were these versions made by Vostok? I'd appreciate any info.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

dtoddmiller said:


> I'm not familiar with "Albatross" or "Generalskie." When were these versions made by Vostok? I'd appreciate any info.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


They were & still are made by Vostok, others include the " Komanderskie" & " Admiralskie" models, I`m not sure what if any differences there are between them as they all use similar style cases.

Mind you there are also a number of different case styles just to confuse things further.

There is also the "Amphibia" models which can appear in the same case styles but with a diiferent back and seals to give it 200m water resistance.


----------



## JoT

What about this one on E-Bay 5053508307

Look at the picture of the case back, something very odd here .... a Chinese fake perhaps??

I know from my trips to Russia that fake Vostoks are being sold to unsuspecting tourists by street traders


----------



## raketakat

I see what you mean John. It's not a caseback I've seen before but I'm still being surprised.

It doesn't look like a CCCP period watch and such a low serial number.

I'd like to take it apart







.


----------



## JoT

I am sure the Radio Operator Vostoks were genuine navy issue,how likely is it that one would have an English case back?

And what about the movement? 21 jewels in a Vostok? As I recall aren't they either 31 jewels or 17 jewels?


----------



## dtoddmiller

JoT said:


> What about this one on E-Bay 5053508307
> 
> Look at the picture of the case back, something very odd here .... a Chinese fake perhaps??
> 
> I know from my trips to Russia that fake Vostoks are being sold to unsuspecting tourists by street traders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Here is a site that gives an overview of Soviet Vostok casebacks:

http://www.komandirskie.de/E/WostokCBE.htm

There is a caseback similar to the one on eBay.


----------



## JoT

It isnt the same though


----------



## raketakat

JoT said:


> I am sure the Radio Operator Vostoks were genuine navy issue,how likely is it that one would have an English case back?
> 
> And what about the movement? 21 jewels in a Vostok? As I recall aren't they either 31 jewels or 17 jewels?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The 2416 movement was 21 jewels.

Thanks Todd. Looks like we have a late 80's "souvenir" edition.

I have seen English words on earlier models though.


----------



## JoT

raketakat said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Radio Operator Vostoks were genuine navy issue,how likely is it that one would have an English case back?
> 
> And what about the movement? 21 jewels in a Vostok? As I recall aren't they either 31 jewels or 17 jewels?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The 2416 movement was 21 jewels.
> 
> Thanks Todd. Looks like we have a late 80's "souvenir" edition.
> 
> I have seen English words on earlier models though.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

I forgot about the 2416A movement with 21 jewels as against the B movement with 31









The back still looks different though, who or what is VREMIR I wonder?


----------



## raketakat

You ought to have brought some fakes back John. I'd have given you the money







.

I'd probably find them more interesting than the real thing














.


----------



## rhaythorne

This is why I asked the question earlier about whether the current glut of Marine Radio watches are Generalskies, or Albatross/Amphibias.

When I bought mine earlier this year (from the same seller as the above eBay example) it was of the only type I then knew existed - a Generalskie with the 2416 21 jewel automatic movement:

*Vostok Generalskie for Marine Radio Divisions*










A little while later, the Albatross versions started appearing in one of two styles of Amphibia case. One with the relatively modern looking case and bezel like the eBay example and one with the angular case and older style bezel.

I wonder where they've been hiding all this time!


----------



## JoT

I asked the seller a question his response leaves me concerned given that this guy's main business is selling Vostoks

_Hi, Vostok military watches are all 17 for manual or 21 jewels automatic, I have never seen one with 31. This watch though seems to have the wrong back on it as it is not self winding as stated on the back. I am not an expert but have picked up some knowledge, I am selling these for my father who lives overseas and collected them in the 70's 80's, to be honest I hadn't noticed what it said on the back, I just make sure they work and keep time and take as good a photo as I can and put them on ebay. thanks J._


----------



## rhaythorne

The "military" related ones probably all are 17 or 18 jewel manuals or 21 jewel autos. The 31 jewel watches are all modern "consumer" types as far as I know.

As she (yes, she's a she) only sells USSR/CCCP period watches it's maybe not so surprising she doesn't know about the modern Russian calibres.


----------



## JoT

Well I suppose her overseas father could have a big collection, given she has sold almost 500 watches already


----------



## mach 0.0013137

JoT said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Radio Operator Vostoks were genuine navy issue,how likely is it that one would have an English case back?
> 
> And what about the movement? 21 jewels in a Vostok? As I recall aren't they either 31 jewels or 17 jewels?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The 2416 movement was 21 jewels.
> 
> Thanks Todd. Looks like we have a late 80's "souvenir" edition.
> 
> I have seen English words on earlier models though.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot about the 2416A movement with 21 jewels as against the B movement with 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back still looks different though, who or what is VREMIR I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

There is one in Levenberg (No. 444 page 67) with an almost identical caseback including the`VREMIR` logo


----------



## JoT

mach 0.0013137 said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure the Radio Operator Vostoks were genuine navy issue,how likely is it that one would have an English case back?
> 
> And what about the movement? 21 jewels in a Vostok? As I recall aren't they either 31 jewels or 17 jewels?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> The 2416 movement was 21 jewels.
> 
> Thanks Todd. Looks like we have a late 80's "souvenir" edition.
> 
> I have seen English words on earlier models though.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot about the 2416A movement with 21 jewels as against the B movement with 31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back still looks different though, who or what is VREMIR I wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is one in Levenberg (No. 444 page 67) with an almost identical caseback including the`VREMIR` logo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

So it looks like the watch is genuine with the wrong back


----------



## Polo_Step

JoT said:


> I am sure the Radio Operator Vostoks were genuine navy issue...


If they were genuine military, would they not have ZAKAZ on the face?

So far, I have never seen one with it in eBay offerings.


----------



## obsidian

The ones that flooded eBay look just like this:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachment.ph...achmentid=21991

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachment.ph...achmentid=21992

And it seems these were not used by the military, but rather by merchant marine radio operators on cargo and passenger ships-- so they would not have military markings.


----------



## Bareges

For anyone awaiting delivery of his watch from the US of A ............I received a message from Rob last night saying that he had managed to re-pack and despatch 700 of the 2000 watches ordered and that he is doing his best to fulfil all orders as promptly as possible.

He would like satisfied customers is the message that I have received .............so we wait and see?!


----------



## Polo_Step

obsidian said:


> The ones that flooded eBay...


Could someone give me a link to these? I've seen a bunch of "new" old Vostoks, but only a couple of these. Perhaps they're not on US eBay.

What's the best price we're seeing on these?

I was looking at some different NOS Vostoks and noted in the closeups that the luma was disintegrating and apparently flaking off the face and into the works. Some of the dots were completely gone. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## raketakat

Polo_Step said:


> I was looking at some different NOS Vostoks and noted in the closeups that the luma was disintegrating and apparently flaking off the face and into the works. Some of the dots were completely gone. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


Sounds like typical Vostok behaviour. They weren't made to last forever







.


----------



## dtoddmiller

raketakat said:


> Polo_Step said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at some different NOS Vostoks and noted in the closeups that the luma was disintegrating and apparently flaking off the face and into the works.Â Some of the dots were completely gone.Â Any thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like typical Vostok behaviour. They weren't made to last forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

The lume paint used in the 1980s turns yellow and disintegrates over time...at least, that's what I've noticed on my old Vostoks.


----------



## dtoddmiller

Polo_Step said:


> obsidian said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ones that flooded eBay...
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone give me a link to these? I've seen a bunch of "new" old Vostoks, but only a couple of these. Perhaps they're not on US eBay.
> 
> What's the best price we're seeing on these?
> 
> I was looking at some different NOS Vostoks and noted in the closeups that the luma was disintegrating and apparently flaking off the face and into the works. Some of the dots were completely gone. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

Here's the link to the original seller:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Russian-Military-Watch...1QQcmdZViewItem

I've noticed that a seller in Hong Kong is possibly reselling some from this stockpile (I say that because the combination of this face in the old-style Amphibia case is rather rare).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Polo_Step

raketakat said:


> Sounds like typical Vostok behaviour. They weren't made to last forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Kind of what I was thinking when looking at the prospect of dropping US$60 or so on one of these twenty-six-year-old watches, especially since the picture shows the exact same yellowing of the luma as on the ones that were starting to shed theirs.









Second thoughts? Yeah.


----------



## raketakat

Polo_Step said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like typical Vostok behaviour. They weren't made to last forever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of what I was thinking when looking at the prospect of dropping US$60 or so on one of these twenty-six-year-old watches, especially since the picture shows the exact same yellowing of the luma as on the ones that were starting to shed theirs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second thoughts? Yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​
Click to expand...

You've got to expect this if you want to collect vintage watches







. I rather like watches to show their age and show signs of being worn







.

I especially like aged lume







.

Maybe I'm a mug punter














.


----------



## raketakat

The British Orsa watches seller on eBay now has these at Â£49.95 Buy it now







.


----------



## richp

obsidian said:


> The ones that flooded eBay look just like this:
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachment.ph...achmentid=21991
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachment.ph...achmentid=21992
> 
> And it seems these were not used by the military, but rather by merchant marine radio operators on cargo and passenger ships-- so they would not have military markings.
> 
> 
> 
> ←
> ​


The markings on the watch faces are there for the purpose of reminding commercial shipping of the 'Silence Periods' during which time they have to keep a watch for distress signals:

15-18 & 45-48 minutes past the hour on 500kHz for WT (morse - 'SOS') signals

00-03 & 0-33 minutes past the hour for 2182kHz for RT (speech= 'Mayday') signals


----------

